# The Oklahoma Horror Film Festival & Convention/Tulsa, OK/Sept 3rd - 5th



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone's in the area, this looks like a cool event - check it out.

http://www.oklahomahorrorfilmfest.com/


----------

